# good rims



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

im thinking of buying a set of allumium alloy rims. are these better than plastic rims. im carpet racing and planning to put foams on them. if you want to see the car im putting them on go to www.xanga.com/team_driving_force
(those are under scores) thanks mike


----------

